# Euthanasia For Psychiatric Problems.



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

It's allowed I believe in Belgium, Switzerland and the Netherlands. Just watched a documentary on it. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I think that it should be legalized but very restricted so that if the psychiatric problem is causing so much problem that they have no quality of life then it should be okay but they would need a proper evaluation to see what the quality of their life is.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I think euthanasia should be legal but I'm not sure about for mental health issues. Its usually for people who are slowly dying anyway. Theres always the hope that someone with mental health issues can improve. When I was 18/19 I'd have agreed with it as I was so miserable but then things got better. Theyre bad again now but its just DP. Its no where near as bad as the depression I used to suffer.


----------

